# What Size Air Pump?



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all, I'm trying to figure out what size air pump to use for the fishroom that I'm building. It will be used for approx 20 sponge filters in tanks ranging from 10 gal to 100 gallon...any suggestions?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Why don't you list all the tanks you own and the quantity of each tank? For example like:

6 x 10gal standard
2 x 20 gal long
10 x 40 gal breeder
2 x 100 gal

Then add up all the gallons in total then look at possiblily getting a few pumps hooked up to a 'gang' system with knobs on each one so you can dial up/down how much air you want per tank.

Just an idea.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You should be able to find larger "fishroom" pumps, that are strong enough to have just one pump attached to a manifold, controling every tanks air supply.

They are more expensive and you might have to go online or order one in through your LFS, but it would be cheaper than replacing several of the failed small typical aquarium air pumps after used for a year or two (whispers, optimas, etc).

Sorry I don't have one to recomend as I don't remember the name of the one used. it was similar to this one just as an example: http://www.boyu-australia.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=108 but probably nto the same brand...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Check with John's fish food, Sugarglider on this forum he sells air pumps for fishrooms and he will advise you on size.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the total gallonage really doesn't matter. What does matter is the number of total outlets needed, in this case around 20, which isn't a lot. I'm running about 15 with a Won 30 I got from John, that is a linear piston pump, only slightly larger than my fist. I have air left over, and I think I could run another 4 or 5.


----------

